# Bow press finger plans



## martismo (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello all, I wonder if any of you would mind posting a set of plans for the bow press fingers that I keep seeing posted on here. I hope to reproduce them in AutoCad so that one of the teachers that I work with could cut them out with the CNC metal cutter that we have at school.

I keep on seeing these fantastic home made presses and figure that it is time to try making a good one for myself.

Thanks in advance.

Martin


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

like this?


----------



## martismo (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for that. Getting greedy now, I wonder if anyone has that on Auto Cad.

If not, I will draw it up and post it.

Cheers 
Martin


----------



## DerJager (Jun 17, 2012)

Can you tell us what the stock thickness is? And are there plans out there for the rest of the press?


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

DerJager said:


> Can you tell us what the stock thickness is? And are there plans out there for the rest of the press?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537 here you should find pdf plans to build a bow press from memory there are a few 
press plans you can get just make sure you build the right one for your bow the thread has a walk through of everything you need to build one

good luck


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

That drawing is great. It would be great if someone had a drawing with dimensions for the adapters used with portable press, it looks like a steel plate bend and with fingers , something like the bowmaster press.
Thanks


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

here is another thread (i forgot about oops) http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937


----------

